# Drying time for Mulberry?



## coverdome (Jan 17, 2013)

Any guesses on the drying time for Mulberry.  Picked up my first mulberry on a small scrounge last week.  Really heavy stuff. Thought I'd hurt something loading a couple of those rounds into the truck.  Do I stack it with this years oak (3yrs) or should it go in with the locust (2yrs)?


----------



## The Beagler (Jan 17, 2013)

It's great wood!  I try to give it about 2 yrs.  Have burned smaller pieces after a year & still burns hot.  I got a good load of it last October & will try holding on for it at least 2 yrs.  Give it 3 years & it will be even better!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 17, 2013)

12 to 18 months once split/stacked in spot that get lots of wind.I have about 1/3rd p/u load of 2yr old stuff left,burns like coal,nice & slow with incredible heat.

Unless its that dead superdry hard stuff you get lucky to see once in a while. Burning some 4" long dead rounds I pruned off old tree in backyard this afternoon.Had to stand on roof of shed & reach up 15' with the pole saw,but it was sure worth it.


----------



## coverdome (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks guys. Never burned this before, sounds like real good stuff. Sucks that it'll take 2 yrs to find out how it burns. Was just cut off live tree, bout the wettest wood i've ever split. I'll give it 2yrs and put the meter on it.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 17, 2013)

Try it in a year.  I have burned a ton of it one year old.  Longer is always better but you never know 'til you try it.


----------



## Dix (Jan 17, 2013)

Was wondering about Mulberry, have 2 that have to come down.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 17, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Was wondering about Mulberry, have 2 that have to come down.


Good stuff Dixie.  Better get it.


----------



## Dix (Jan 17, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Good stuff Dixie. Better get it.


 
Gonna.. got my new toy for Christmas & they are less than 8"  round


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 17, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Gonna.. got my new toy for Christmas & they are less than 8" round


Post some pics.  I love pics


----------



## Dix (Jan 17, 2013)

I will. Gotta get the chain on & get it put together first.


----------



## Shmudda (Jan 17, 2013)

I hate to cut and split this wood!  It does burn good and hot, but it's tough to work with. I give it 4-5 years before even trying to burn it!

Craig


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 17, 2013)

Shmudda said:


> I hate to cut and split this wood! It does burn good and hot, but it's tough to work with. I give it 4-5 years before even trying to burn it!
> 
> Craig


Hmmmm....never experienced that before, either the tough splitting or the long dry time.  I am burning some 2 year old Mulberry right now and it is straight grained, split straight and easy, and burns great.  You must have run into some really dense gnarly stuff.


----------



## jdp1152 (Jan 17, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Hmmmm....never experienced that before, either the tough splitting or the long dry time. I am burning some 2 year old Mulberry right now and it is straight grained, split straight and easy, and burns great. You must have run into some really dense gnarly stuff.


 
Opposite for me growing up.  Seemed like all the ones our property were twisted or multiple trunks and a royal pain to get useable.  I gladly put that time in since the birds would eat the berries and crap red/purple all over my jeep though.  Suckers would see themselves in the side mirrors and a fight themselves pooping all down my doors.  Cut and burn all mulberry trees!


----------



## geoxman (Jan 18, 2013)

It should be good in a year, but I split small. 4 to 5 years seems a little excessive. It is one of my most favorite woods and I prefer it over oak because of the drying time Watch out for the sparks!


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Jan 18, 2013)

Great stuff and well worth the wait. Remember, be careful when you open the door to your stove, this stuff is in the osage orange/hedge apple family and throws sparks farther than Couisin Woodrow can spit watermelon seeds. Also be careful about burning the small stuff in a fire pit for the same reason.


----------



## mecreature (Jan 18, 2013)

you can burn it in 1 year if it seasons in a good place.
The stuff I have cut and split easy. I have maybe 2 cord of it from different places.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 18, 2013)

I helped my son cut an old mulberry down last weekend.
I know its been dead for 10 years. No bark 16-18 diameter
rounds. We split a few, moisture 22%, not bad for just split wood.
He actually burnt a few. Not bad heat output but he's going to hold on to it.


----------



## stephiedoll (Jan 18, 2013)

Got this small load last week. A couple weeks ago cut up a trunk that was 4'X10' and got it all in 1 load. Can someone say "loaded a little heavy". Great stuff.


----------



## cygnus (Jan 19, 2013)

Always split easy for me and had to give it two years. Maybe 18 months would have been ok.


----------



## swagler85 (Jan 19, 2013)

The ones I have cut are always from fence rows or under power lines. Birds eat the berries and spread them everywhere. These were usually twisted and gnarly. But burns great, lots of heat and long burn times.


----------

